# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Other Hobbies!

## Ridinandreptiles

Lets see all your other hobbies: mine is racing  :Very Happy:

----------

Divinity (04-28-2014),goddessbaby (01-07-2015)

----------


## CptJack

I 'do' (run) dog agility with my two younger dogs, knit, crochet, sew, and play a handful of musical instruments. 

Nothing that comes with cool action packed photos, though.

Well,  I have this one of the little dog coming out of a tunnel:

----------

Jackie (04-28-2014),_Ridinandreptiles_ (04-27-2014),sho220 (04-27-2014)

----------


## sho220

Cool pics...looks fun!

Mine are fishing...



Riding and working on vintage MTB's...



Painting/art...



Drinking tasty beer...



And occassionally going to the range...

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (04-28-2014),DooLittle (04-28-2014),_George1994_ (05-07-2014),KMG (04-28-2014),MarkS (05-07-2014),_MonkeyShuttle_ (05-08-2014),_Ridinandreptiles_ (04-27-2014),_Rob_ (04-28-2014)

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

> Cool pics...looks fun!
> 
> Mine are fishing...
> 
> 
> 
> Riding and working on vintage MTB's...
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't fished in ages, really miss it! Looks like some fun hobbies :Smile:

----------


## sho220

> I haven't fished in ages, really miss it! Looks like some fun hobbies


You need to dust off all those fishing rods you've got hanging on the wall... :Very Happy:

----------


## Jackie

Mine is dog sports and hunting.  I have the german Shepherd and the mutt in agility... and the lab I Co own with my dad, our hunter  :Smile:  

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

----------


## KMG

Im a fisherman too. Recently took a 4 day trip to Lake Rayburn and this 7lb was the best of the trip. 



I also have a healthy collection of guns and enjoy hunting and other shooting sports.

Then the main competition to my bass boat is my motorcycle. I have this Victory Vision Tour that I absolutely love. It rides like a dream and looks like a spaceship. 




Other than that I am a big time gym rat and enjoy hitting the mountain bike trails when I can find the time. 



Nice painting sho. You have some talent.

----------


## sho220

> Nice painting sho. You have some talent.


Thanks man! I like your spaceship.  :Very Happy:

----------

KMG (04-28-2014)

----------


## devildog_dk

Ridinandreptiles gets a pass cause he's smart enough to ride a Suzuki... even if he has 2 too many wheels!

Just playing, I did a season on an LTR cause I was always pretty quick on friends quads... well most of a season anyway, now if I sleep wrong I walk funny for a day or two lol.

----------


## Tennessee

My thunderbird, lots of mods. This is an older pic right after she got a new paint job. Best run is 9.5 @ 77 mph. She has low 9s in her just have to practice more.





Weight lifting - don't have any pics of me weight lifting but current bench max is 235 lbs and current squat max is 275 lbs. I weigh 150.

and civil engineering student. Graduating next May!!

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

> Ridinandreptiles gets a pass cause he's smart enough to ride a Suzuki... even if he has 2 too many wheels!
> 
> Just playing, I did a season on an LTR cause I was always pretty quick on friends quads... well most of a season anyway, now if I sleep wrong I walk funny for a day or two lol.


Now now, I threw in a pic of the two wheeler too  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Freakie_frog

I have a couple I really enjoy shooting








But I also really enjoy fly fishing. This in me on one of my trips to CO and WY can't wait I go again in June.

----------

_Mr. Misha_ (08-06-2014)

----------


## blackfish707

Aside from the snakes I do a lot of other things with my time.

Rock Climbing
Hiking
Horseback Riding
Scuba Diving
Gardening
Weight Lifting
Exercising the dogs
And lots more...

----------


## sorraia

Lots of other things keep me busy... my "job" as a biologist, where I get to go hiking all day, see and handle all kinds of wildlife, and just get away from people and the hustle and bustle of city life (except today where I'm stuck in the office, because my supervisor assigned me to help with a report that's due in 2 days, because I'm apparently "good" at report writing). I also have a multitude of animals at home that keep me busy (see my signature). I haven't done much with my horses, but I keep trying. My goats and chickens are production pets (milk and eggs), and sometimes I let my chickens go broody and hatch some eggs, just for fun (roosters can't be kept and you can't give away roosters around here, so they end up humanely butchered to go as food for my raw fed dogs and cats). Love my snakes too, and occasionally do some education stuff with them. 

I am also an artist (painting and sketching), customize model horses (my specialty is "portrait models", resculpted and painted to look like real horses), sewing, crochet, knitting, quilting, and a multitude of other crafts. Pretty much I do a little bit of everything. I have a Facebook page devoted to my sewing, quilting, and yarn crafts (PM me if anyone wants the link). I've also started sewing purses to try to make some extra cash on the side. And then there's gardening. Haven't gotten my veggie garden going this year yet, but we have several fruit trees in our yard (orange, tangerine, lemon, loquat, cherry, and an apple that isn't looking too great, also several cane berries and grape vines we are using to make a fruiting hedge between us and the neighbors since we have less privacy after taking out our horrible pepper tree), a native plant garden, and different flowers and sapling trees waiting to go in the ground when they get big enough (irises, roses, kalancho, river birch, flowering dogwood, redbud, spider plants, etc). Great ways to keep busy, and enough variety that nothing gets boring.

----------


## Firemaniv

Hobbys÷kids=not enough time & money
Snakes is my smallest hobby since i only have 2.
Fine scale modeling
R/c models
Scuba
Being on the river (boat/jet ski)
Firearms & reloading
Paintball
Amatuer radio
& many more


Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## BIGBUD98

My hobbies are..
Rock climbing
Dog training(schutzhund in particular)
Gaming
Paintball
And I want to get into the snake hobby but I need to wait till we move this summer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xFenrir

Besides the obvious reptile hobby, things I would probably include as hobbies would be:

-Art (I'm more of a cartoonist/manga-style person)
-League of Legends (I would say videogames in general, but LoL is the only game I can say I play consistently, since there's no "end")
-Anime/manga
-Sleeping

I also have tons of "mini-hobbies" that I get caught up in for short periods of time. If it catches my interest I'll read/watch things about it almost obsessively until I can tell everybody tons of things about the subject (much to their annoyance lol). I think I know more random facts than probably anyone else I know.

----------


## lilnash0

I play football,basketball and I wrestle. Im in the gym a lot, and i go paintballing occasionally. 

Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## lilnash0

Oh! And every once in a while, I'll go ghost hunting with my grandfather. Haha he just wants me to go with him, but its fun..

Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

I don't have enough time in the day..................................


One day my yaks will see water again





The gardening is really helping me start to unwind and relax a little. LoL


Range time is coming due to help with my anger issues.










This is what some of my weekends consist of.
I love creating things.

This doesn't include all the animals here either.  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

_MonkeyShuttle_ (05-08-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> I don't have enough time in the day..................................
> 
> 
> One day my yaks will see water again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to visit Texas so you can make me a holster...

----------

PitOnTheProwl (04-28-2014)

----------


## CptJack

You know what? If people can post pictures of their guns in non-actiony ways..

My primary hobby really are the dogs.

These two are my agility dogs:











These guys are older, but the pair of them are both titled on both ends (conformation, earth dog, weight pull, and obedience between them).  We still dabble in barn hunt.







And this girl has bad knees, a major heart defect and is deaf.  She does a pretty good job keeping up with the rest, though.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (05-07-2014),sho220 (04-28-2014)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Why wouldnt we be able to post pitures of guns or the holsters I make?
I wasnt going to post my dogs again and I am at work now so I sure aint going to try from my phone. LOL

----------


## CptJack

> Why wouldnt we be able to post pitures of guns or the holsters I make?
> I wasnt going to post my dogs again and I am at work now so I sure aint going to try from my phone. LOL


Oh no, you would there's nothing wrong with it! I like guns. I just originally didn't post pictures of the dogs because they weren't *DOING* the things that make me think hobby.  The more pictures that got posted the less I cared about the dogs not being on an agility course or in a trial/the photo being representative of what I do with them.

----------


## whatsherface

I hike, run, hunt around for bones and skulls in the woods, draw, read, run an online store that sells oddities, and play basketball. There needs to be more time in each day so I can have more hobby time!

----------


## CrystalRose

My main ones would probably be camping and taking pictures. Oh and my spiders lol.

----------


## sho220

> But I also really enjoy fly fishing. This in me on one of my trips to CO and WY can't wait I go again in June.


Nice! I try to break out the fly rods every once in a while just to keep in practice...

----------


## sho220

> I don't have enough time in the day..................................
> 
> 
> One day my yaks will see water again


I'm determined to get a yak this year...such a fun way to fish...

----------

PitOnTheProwl (04-28-2014)

----------


## sho220

> run an online store that sells oddities


URL? And do you accept snakes as payment?  :Razz:

----------


## whatsherface

> URL? And do you accept snakes as payment?


www.thepickledfox.storenvy.com

And yes, I definitely accept snakes as currency! (Or partial trade because snakes cost more than most of the stuff I make/sell.)

----------

sho220 (04-28-2014)

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

> www.thepickledfox.storenvy.com
> 
> And yes, I definitely accept snakes as currency! (Or partial trade because snakes cost more than most of the stuff I make/sell.)


woah WAY COOL

----------


## whatsherface

> woah WAY COOL



Thank you! :3 I acquire and preserve all of the specimens myself, so I'm glad to hear that people like them! (PS There's a 40% off sale happening now. Just saying.)

----------


## KMG

Nice Swiss camo Pit! That brought back memories of a set I had when I was a kid.  

I have a ton of pics of a nonactive bulldog. That's her hobby.

----------

PitOnTheProwl (04-28-2014)

----------


## sho220

> www.thepickledfox.storenvy.com
> 
> And yes, I definitely accept snakes as currency! (Or partial trade because snakes cost more than most of the stuff I make/sell.)


Whoa...freaky! Love it!

----------


## sho220

> Thank you! :3 I acquire and preserve all of the specimens myself, so I'm glad to hear that people like them! (PS There's a 40% off sale happening now. Just saying.)


This is a sister to your guy... :Very Happy:

----------


## sho220

> R/c models


My terribly neglected r/c truck... :Sad:

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

Here is my RC truck. Traxxas slayer, never could get it to run quite right so have kind of given up on it

----------


## whatsherface

> This is a sister to your guy...



She's beautiful! I might have to pull one of my skulls off the wall for Meringue to hang off of for a photo op. I'm trying to negotiate the purchase of a super pastel girlfriend for your guy. XD

----------

sho220 (04-28-2014)

----------


## sho220

> Here is my RC truck. Traxxas slayer, never could get it to run quite right so have kind of given up on it


They do take a lot of tinkering and tuning to keep them running well. I haven't run mine in years. I dumped tons of money into it, put in a new motor and barely broke it in before it started collecting dust. It can also be tough to find places to run them. A little pile of titanium and aluminum running 50+ mph is not the safest thing to be playing with in a residential yard.  :Rolleyes2:

----------

_MonkeyShuttle_ (05-08-2014)

----------


## jclaiborne

I don't have any pictures on my work computer, but my hobbies are:

Camping
4 Wheeling
Motorcycles
R/C cars with my son
Shooting
Deep Sea Fishing

----------


## ChrisS

Playing music 

(Gonna add a 12 string and possibly a nylon string tomorrow)

Disc golf


Hiking
[IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/
14/04/30/ratyzu5e.jpg[/IMG]

Field herping


Keeping chickens


Getting tattoos and piercings 



Writing lyrics/poetry





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr. Misha

I do a little bit time attack racing in my RX-8. Lookinf forward to building a Spec Miata just for the race track.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_Ridinandreptiles_ (05-06-2014),sho220 (05-07-2014)

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

Just adding a picture with many picures from starwars day (5-4) atthe Dt1 Mx park in Tulare, Ca.

----------

sho220 (05-07-2014)

----------


## sho220

> I do a little bit time attack racing in my RX-8. Lookinf forward to building a Spec Miata just for the race track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Nice! Looks like fun.  :Smile:  I wouldn't mind getting my car on a track to see what it can do...

----------


## artgecko

ChrisS- Love your chicken photo!  I want to keep chickens (once we move into a house) but they are *technically* illegal in my city and I don't want to move, say, 45 minutes outside of town to own them. :/  What breeds do you have and are they kept for eggs, meat, or pets?

----------


## ChrisS

> ChrisS- Love your chicken photo!  I want to keep chickens (once we move into a house) but they are *technically* illegal in my city and I don't want to move, say, 45 minutes outside of town to own them. :/  What breeds do you have and are they kept for eggs, meat, or pets?


Right now we only have mutts, the roo is an Easter egger and we have 2 black stars and one red star. They are kept for eggs and pets. We have kept meat birds in the past. As long as you keep only hens and keep your numbers low you shouldn't have any problems keeping them where ever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pyrate81

Chris-  I think I'm starting to get a closet mancrush on you. First the lightsaber now disc golf   :Wuv:   :Smile:  

Sho-  We need to get a turbo with an obnoxious BOV and upgrade the suspension on your car. And slightly wider tires.   :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sho220

> Chris-  I think I'm starting to get a closet mancrush on you. First the lightsaber now disc golf    
> 
> Sho-  We need to get a turbo with an obnoxious BOV and upgrade the suspension on your car. And slightly wider tires.


haha...the tires are getting frighteningly bad...I really should have upgraded them before I even drove it off the lot.  :Very Happy:  And my right foot is too heavy for a turbo...that would just get me into trouble... :Wink:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (05-07-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

> haha...the tires are getting frighteningly bad...I really should have upgraded them before I even drove it off the lot.  And my right foot is too heavy for a turbo...that would just get me into trouble...



Haha!  Trouble isn't always a bad thing.  hehe. 

Unsolicited tire recommendation:  Continental Extreme contacts.  High performance all weather.  Had them on 2 cars and boy did they stick in anything, even with me pushing them to the limits most normal people wouldn't go.  Safety warning: Do Not drive near me when I'm in the driver's seat of a sports car, It'll make your pants brown.   :Very Happy:

----------


## sho220

> Haha!  Trouble isn't always a bad thing.  hehe. 
> 
> Unsolicited tire recommendation:  Continental Extreme contacts.  High performance all weather.  Had them on 2 cars and boy did they stick in anything, even with me pushing them to the limits most normal people wouldn't go.  Safety warning: Do Not drive near me when I'm in the driver's seat of a sports car, It'll make your pants brown.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll take a look at them. So far Dunlop Direzza Star Specs are at the top of my list. Should be able to go a little wider on the stock wheels too... :Smile:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (05-07-2014)

----------


## George1994

> Painting/art...


This painting is incredible! I'd love to be able to paint like you do.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-08-2014),sho220 (05-07-2014)

----------


## sho220

> This painting is incredible! I'd love to be able to paint like you do.


Thanks! Appreciate it!  :Smile:  Here's another bp related painting to keep the thread going...

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-08-2014),_George1994_ (05-07-2014)

----------


## George1994

> Thanks! Appreciate it!  Here's another bp related painting to keep the thread going...


Great talent man, do you sell these?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-08-2014)

----------


## sho220

> Great talent man, do you sell these?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Nah...people seem far more interested in spending their money on the real deal instead of a picture... :Very Happy:  They just clutter up the walls of my snake room... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-08-2014)

----------


## ChrisS

> Chris-  I think I'm starting to get a closet mancrush on you. First the lightsaber now disc golf    
> 
> Sho-  We need to get a turbo with an obnoxious BOV and upgrade the suspension on your car. And slightly wider tires.


I can dig it, nothing wrong with a little man crush every now an again. Lol  :Wink:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## artgecko

Thanks ChrisS-  We might just end up being law-breakers.. My husband is a libertarian and is all for law nullification.. Keeping "contra chickens" would probably be right up our ally.  :Very Happy:   Now, we only have to find a house with a huge privacy fenced backyard AND a basement for the snakes...

Also, sho220- Those are great looking paintings!  I went to art school (BFA) and teach art now.  I've never done any snake themed paintings though... I might just have to give that a try.  Good job on the reflections.

----------

_ChrisS_ (05-07-2014),sho220 (05-07-2014)

----------


## sho220

> Also, sho220- Those are great looking paintings!  I went to art school (BFA) and teach art now.  I've never done any snake themed paintings though... I might just have to give that a try.  Good job on the reflections.


Thanks! I'm a two-time art school drop out...Ringling College of Art and Design and Savannah College of Art and Design... :Very Happy:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-08-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Thanks! Appreciate it!  Here's another bp related painting to keep the thread going...


Sho all of those paintings are great!  But I love how this one has sausage butt!  Lol!  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-08-2014),sho220 (05-07-2014)

----------


## Mr Oni

Is drinking a hobby?  :Beer:

----------


## sho220

> Is drinking a hobby?


Depends on what you're drinking... :Very Happy:

----------

_Mr Oni_ (05-08-2014)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Is drinking a hobby?





> Depends on what you're drinking...


and if you become one of my clients........................

----------

_Mr Oni_ (05-08-2014)

----------


## artgecko

Sho- I went to University of Montevallo (in Alabama) it s a public liberal arts university but has a great art department.. We have an anagama kiln and the largest printing (litho) press in the state.  I enjoyed art school but it was tough.  I ended up staying and getting my M.ed so that I could teach.  I looked at SCAD, but it was waaaay too expensive for me.  

Again, great paintings, and I love to see another art person on the forums  :Smile:

----------


## Rob

I game so hard.....power lifting, comic book nerd, and I have a hobby of keeping these really awesome things called my kids.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-08-2014)

----------


## CptJack

In the interest of updating the list of hobbies I mentioned here, this is my current time suck of a hobby.  Everyone saw 'aww'.  Everyone also appreciate how relaxing and nondemanding reptiles are.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-30-2014)

----------


## Marrissa

I have two very money intensive hobbies. Ponies and snakes.  :Razz:

----------

NH93 (07-30-2014)

----------


## luxuriouswhite

Tournament paintball for me.  Funnest thing i have ever done and will continue to do until im much older!!

----------


## Dakonic

Photography and dogs are really my two main hobbies, but much more so dogs. I compete in/train for several different sports with my kiddos as well as board and train dogs on occasion. 

My main sport of focus is Mondioring (bitesport) but my current dog doesn't have the temperament for really intense bitework, he enjoys it doing it with people he knows though. So I'm planning on getting a working line German Shepherd here shortly to pursue the sport further with.  So for Dakota, we mainly do Splash Dogs (dock jumping) since there's quite a few competitions for it up here. He's been the pro-divisional vertical winner at the national championships for the last two years. : )  

His personal bests are:  23'1 in distance, and 6'8 in height. 


Bitework

lure coursing

Weight pulling


We do some more sports as well, but I'll try not to drown you guys in pictures/videos unless you want me to. ^^" 

Photography:

----------

_CptJack_ (07-30-2014)

----------


## NH93

My other hobbies include: 



EATING! (Not making, because I can't cook. Although on occasion I bake, but this was from a restaurant. And it was magnificent. A belated birthday dinner after I had food poisoning on my actual birthday this past year). 






Advocating for sexual health + sexual health education, as well as an LGBTQ ally  :Smile:  
I couldn't find a picture for this, so I just put a picture of a book I am currently reading... I also like to read. When I'm not swamped with school readings and papers. I am entering my 4th and final year, getting an Honours Arts degree in Sexuality, Marriage, and Family studies - with a focus on sexuality, no wonder. I am also a volunteer with a very popular Canadian sexual health organization (cannot name names) and will be starting a double practicum work term with a local HIV/AIDS committee in town as well! 






And last but certainly not least, spending time with my wonderful partner AND being at my beloved camp, where I practically grew up. I should also mention my best friend (who shares the same first name as me, oddly enough) is not pictured here, but it's where we met when we were in diapers and have since been keeping a long distance friendship for... 19ish years. We've never lived in the same province before, let alone town! But we see each other at camp every summer. Our cabins are almost next to each other.  :Smile: 






Some hobbies of mine. 

Thanks for looking/reading (I know it was a lot)!  :Good Job:

----------

PitOnTheProwl (07-30-2014)

----------


## colton62

You're extremely beautiful if you don't mind me saying

----------

NH93 (07-30-2014)

----------


## manuuman

My other "hobby" is eating right & staying motivated to exercise 4 or 5 days of the week.  
As a former weight watchers leader & 10 year lifetime member it's still a struggle for me sometimes.  
It's not really a hobby but it's an important part of my daily life.  Nothing better than feeling HEALTHY & Fit.

----------


## Firemaniv

My new hobby, stamp collecting.

----------

KMG (08-06-2014)

----------


## Mr. Misha

> I have a couple I really enjoy shooting


Nice. Is that a Mark 4, 80 ?

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Nice. Is that a Mark 4, 80 ?


It's a RIA 1911 tactical model 70 in .45 acp

----------

_Mr. Misha_ (08-07-2014)

----------


## K_Nelson

My other hobbies are Taxidermy (though sort of a part time job for me)




Drawing



And Photography

----------


## Lolo76

My primary hobby outside of snakes (and caring for my other animals) is classical music, as I play viola with a local community orchestra... I also play violin, piano, oboe, english horn, alto recorder, and a tiny bit of guitar & clarinet. Here's a picture of my old viola, which was made in Germany in the 1850's - gorgeous instrument, but I currently have it on consignment with a local shop, since it's no longer suitable for my needs. I have a newer viola now, which is cheaper and not nearly as pretty, but does what I need it to do!

----------

Heeltoeclutch (10-20-2014)

----------


## Izzys Keeper

I play flag football on the weekends.
dabble in dodgeball a bit in the offseasons
I make hip hop music and currently have recorded 2 albums and have done 15+ live shows
I used to throw a lot of money towards my saltwater aquarium addiction until me and my girlfriend moved in together. 
I love houseplants.
I used to draw but not too much anymore
cut hair
I have an engineers mind and constantly draw up blueprints in my head of things to build/create. if money wasn't an issue my apt would be full of all kinds of projects. its not really a hobby but its on the brink of becoming one should I ever get a bigger place with room to work

----------


## Lolo76

Another "hobby" of mine would be exploring San Francisco and the rest of California/NV with my dog...

San Francisco & Pacifica






South Lake Tahoe


San Diego


Humboldt County


Napa


Also traveling outside of California & the US (without my dog), photography, ice skating, gaming, and other stuff - but I won't bore you with any more pictures.  :Wink:

----------


## Rob

Other hobbies hmmm...... I drink beer

----------


## iPanda

Where to start!!!
My very favorite hobby I have, is Plushing!!! I mostly focus on ponies...but I've done a few pokemon as well...



and my most recent, who is unfinished...


And then I'm a gamer/geek/nerd/whatever you want to call it. Mostly play pokemon and Monster hunter, but I also enjoy Skyrim and other games. Here's my lootcrate. 


I also keep a chinchilla!! This is Appa =D

----------


## CptJack

Ya'll remember this little thing?







It's growing  :Razz:

----------


## Valka

Probably my biggest hobby other than reptiles is fashion. This might seem odd but I wear a particularly frilly Japanese street fashion. This is a picture taken of me recently in a new dress  :Smile:  It's a bit of a toned down casual outfit but I really like it.


I also like to make costumes... The latest one I've been working on is Hiccup from How To Train Your Dragon 2. Lots of leather to play with! Can't wait to get to work making that armour.

I also play a few instruments, and I like to bake, cook and occasionally draw and sculpt things. I'm a bit of a gamer, when I have the time, as well. If anyone has any game recommendations for 3DS, let me know! Oh, and any good TV series. My favourite at the moment is Elementary <3

----------

_Shann_ (11-11-2014)

----------


## sb1209

My other addiction.... tattoos. Leg is mostly covered. Cant wait to get it finished and start working g on the other

----------


## calmolly1

Horses:


My grandson and granddaughter (mom is still gravid)




Goats:


Dogs:


Shooting:


And reading!  :Smile:

----------


## Kamerick

I dont haven any pictures, but my hobbies are Taekwondo, and geocaching, as well as caring for my one and only ball python.

----------


## Spoons

I have lots of hobbies, but not many I have photos for... I do crafty things. Knit, dabbling leatherwork, spin up yarn. My main hobby right now is making chainmaille, though I really mostly focus on jewelry, here's a picture of my latest thing, a dreamcatcher: 



I have a little bird I take care of - she may be small but she means a lot to me! 


Also a horse: 


I also read a ton (mostly fantasy) and am trying to write a novel. I'd REALLY love to take up horse mounted archery, but I can't eek out the pennies for the bow I want, so that's been on the back burner for years. And hopefully Saturday, will have my first ball python.  :Smile:  And gardening. I have too many plants in my house.

----------


## AdamE

Very cool to see the other things people are passionate about! One of my biggest hobbies is custom/high-end knife collecting. Way too many pictures to post but here's just a few:



 All these photos could also be examples of another of my hobbies which is photography...mostly do it for fun but also do freelance work. Besides knives I also collect watches:



And last but not least, archery:

----------

_Shann_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## Viol8r

I love to fish.  :Fishslap:

----------


## George1994

> I love to fish.


Ahh you and me both! I love a European Perch, earlier this season I caught my biggest at 1.5lbs. I live 2 minute drive from the Thames and that is full of Pike, Carp and Perch.

----------


## Viol8r

I love saltwater fishing more. Redfish and shark are my favorites to catch and eat.

----------


## George1994

> I love saltwater fishing more. Redfish and shark are my favorites to catch and eat.


Nice  :Smile:  I've only been sea fishing once, didn't catch. My Grandad used to own a pretty big boat and would catch Dogfish etc often.

----------


## Viol8r

I have a 21ft boat that desperately needs to feel the water beneath it again...lol

----------


## Sirensong26

My biggest non ball python related hobby is reading. Over time I have amassed a huge collection of books. My to read list is probably sitting at about 50 books, maybe a little more, and I have two more that I ordered in the mail todayXD

----------


## carbn8

[QUOTE=Rob;2276601]Other hobbies hmmm...... I drink beer 
[/QUOTE


I like your style!

----------

_Rob_ (11-08-2014)

----------


## Viol8r

I love beer too, but I didn't think it was a hobby.... More like something you just do, like breathing...hahaha

----------


## SpecialGreg

I love beer too. I love it so much i make my own. That is my other hobby. Hombrewing beer.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-08-2014),_Rob_ (11-08-2014)

----------


## KevinK

For me its barbecue.  Ive won a few contests with my brisket. Bowhunting. Playing guitar. Texas Hold'em. Jack of all trades, master of none.

----------

_Rob_ (11-08-2014)

----------


## Rob

Brisket and beer mmmmmmm

----------


## Cumminsman

My other hobbies are diesel trucks.(Cummins)!! This is my pullin machine. I have done a few mods including larger turbo, 5" exhaust with stacks. Bully Dog tuner, cold air intake, just to name a few. I operate heavy equipment so I also enjoy that. And of course my koi and my little pond. Lol

----------


## CatandDiallo

Going to the gym and training. I've figured that if I have to be in this prison, my god I'm going to get super fit!

Right now I'm training really hard so I can do a long-distance biking trip when I get home!

----------

_Rob_ (11-09-2014)

----------


## Rob

> Going to the gym and training.


I suppose chalk me up to that too.....weights and beer ftw

----------


## BPSnakeLady

I'm a writer, digi artist in training, investigating the SCA, reader, and a whole list of things I want to explore.

----------


## DMTWI

I've got a couple of T's:







Dogs are always fun:





 Harley:



Have a little ink:



All the usual stuff.    :Smile:

----------


## sb1209

> I've got a couple of T's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are always fun:
> ...


I must admit I am a bit envious of your other hobbies.... dog bike and ink to be exact! Nice work and gorgeous dog!

----------

DMTWI (11-11-2014)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Still a nice bully DMTWI

----------


## DMTWI

> Still a nice bully DMTWI


Thanks man!

----------


## DMTWI

> I must admit I am a bit envious of your other hobbies.... dog bike and ink to be exact! Nice work and gorgeous dog!



Thanks appreciate it!

The spiders are actually pretty fun also.    :Very Happy:

----------


## sb1209

> Thanks appreciate it!
> 
> The spiders are actually pretty fun also.


No prob and I will admit that due to a very irrational fear lol I will not be finding out how cool spiders can be.

----------


## Shann

I have a lot of hobbies but this one is kind of unique, lol. I am learning how to do special effects makeup. Here are a few of my favorite designs.(they are all done on myself)

Opposite sex:




I hate the eyebrows in that one, but I didn't do them. :/ my professor did but I wish you got the picture before she changed them. Apparently male means awful eyebrows!?

Anyhow. Moving on. 

Day of the Dead:

I smudged it! Oh well  :Razz: 

And Edward Scissorhands:

----------


## mile_high_herper

Leather working. so if anyone else is into it, would love to bounce ideas and tips!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Leather working. so if anyone else is into it, would love to bounce ideas and tips!


What type of work do you do?

----------


## mile_high_herper

> What type of work do you do?



Justsome basic pouches for now trying to move up, and made myself a phone case i'm pretty proud of actually

----------

PitOnTheProwl (11-11-2014)

----------


## mile_high_herper

Here are some keychains as well

----------


## Sirensong26

That leatherwork looks awesome!!!  Do you have an Etsy?

----------


## Cumminsman

> My other hobbies include: 
> 
> 
> 
> EATING! (Not making, because I can't cook. Although on occasion I bake, but this was from a restaurant. And it was magnificent. A belated birthday dinner after I had food poisoning on my actual birthday this past year). 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to also say that you are beautiful! Wow!!

----------


## CatandDiallo

Is travelling a hobby? It's one of the things I'm most passionate about in my life (as well as teaching) and I will *never* stop.

I think I've been to 16 countries around the world, and I'm planning to add another 4 (India, Nepal, Japan and Jamaica) in the next few months.  :Smile:

----------


## SpecialGreg

Forgot to include welding and motorcycles are also hobbies besides beer making and snakes.

----------


## mile_high_herper

> That leatherwork looks awesome!!!  Do you have an Etsy?



Not yet, wasn't sure if people were interested in such simple pieces, but I am working on it!!

----------

_Sirensong26_ (11-12-2014)

----------


## mohawk

Motorcycles are my hobby ............ this is my current bike.

----------

Cumminsman (11-29-2014)

----------


## Drake Moonslayer

My hobbies include gaming, comic books, magic the gathering, listening to music, playing pool and watching movies.

----------


## janmr

My hobbies: surfing internet, reading books, listening to music, playing pool and watching movies.

----------


## alucard0822

RC aircraft /FPV, shooting sports, primarily IDPA and 3gun, cars/motorcycles, pets, basically any hobby cool enough to have a government agency trying to stop it, and the reason I'm a AMA, NRA, and USARK member.

----------


## Sir Hognose

Really? I'm saving for a Skywalker 1900 and we already have a go pro I just need some Tx/Rx and a ground station.

----------


## alucard0822

I have a few planes and quads, been flying line of sight for a long time so just run Fatshark predator goggles with immersion gear n velcro, and swap between models, mostly a Blade 350 QX2, Stryker Q, SU-29MM, even a Traxxas E-maxx, might get into long range one day, but plenty to see within a mile.

----------


## Sir Hognose

Yah, FPV is awesome. I have designs for modifying my Skywalker for dropiing grenades in Airsoft battles.  :Cool:

----------

